
Yes, the Screen Is Tiny, but the Plans Are Big - nickb
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/17/business/yourmoney/17mobile.html?ex=1339732800&en=5e00963ccd20816b&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
ralph
Summary: ESPN, MTV, etc., producing video specifically for mobile phones.
Didn't read the rest.

